# Homemade DIY bow vise?



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I prefer the type that claps the limbs rather than screws into the stabalizer hole on the bow.
This one I built required welding, but works really well.
I clamp it to the workbench as I have not a lot of space, but it could be bolted down.

Kev


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Useful thread I used in making mine. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1913929&highlight=diy+bow+vise


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416851

I do not like the limb clamp variety of vice. they are a pain to use around limb shox.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I have attached a sketch and picture of my homemade bow vise. It requires no welding. More work than most but made of readily available metal parts. 

I uses a 7/16" open/boxed end wrench to adjust(could have made levers). Also no easy way to adjust(will maybe correct this) but it is not hard to adjust and works on all three axis. also adjustable for height.

can be mounted by screw or clamp on any horizontal or vertical surface. Is strong.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good info here, I may give this a shot


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for the replies. Might just have to put one of these plans to use


----------



## cjrich (Jan 15, 2012)

I use my bicycle repair stand similar to this. Not great for setting levels but for most other work where you need a third hand it works well. I cramp onto the bow grip, can hold the bow horizontally or vertically


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

mark


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

straddleridge said:


> View attachment 1844029


Hi straddleridge,

I noticed that your drawing shows a 5/16-36 screw threads for the stabilizer rod. But in most cases, stabilizer holes on bows usually has a 5/16-24 threads.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Black Stallion

you are correct - it should be 5/16-24


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

cjrich said:


> I use my bicycle repair stand similar to this. Not great for setting levels but for most other work where you need a third hand it works well. I cramp onto the bow grip, can hold the bow horizontally or vertically
> 
> View attachment 1844777


I use the exact same bike stand love it


----------



## Nwkems49 (Nov 17, 2010)

straddleridge said:


> I have attached a sketch and picture of my homemade bow vise. It requires no welding. More work than most but made of readily available metal parts.
> 
> I uses a 7/16" open/boxed end wrench to adjust(could have made levers). Also no easy way to adjust(will maybe correct this) but it is not hard to adjust and works on all three axis. also adjustable for height.
> 
> ...


Just came across this, do you have a materials list?


----------



## lwhitlow7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great design. I'd love to try this sometime.


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

Straddleridge, love you idea. I really like this one the best. Thanks for sharing the plans.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

25 dollar vice from harbor freight, it has dual swivel, very minimal welding (probably could get away with no welding if you have the right taps, and dies, and threaded rod)


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

clamp from a HD small portable vise and one chunk of stabilizer extender:


----------



## krumpf (Jul 6, 2021)

bigHUN said:


> clamp from a HD small portable vise and one chunk of stabilizer extender:
> 
> View attachment 3374561
> 
> ...


this looks great!I would love to build something similar but am having trouble finding the right pieces to start with - could you give any more detail on how you put that together?

thanks!


----------

